# Anyone ever lost quota system points?



## 119bowhunter (Jul 12, 2017)

I was filling out our quota hunt applications the other day, my friend, his dad and I have been applying together for years...my points were there and my friends points were there but it showed his dad as having 0 points for any of the hunts? I know he's always been on our applications so he should have the same points as we do...anyone else had any experience with anything like this and if so, were you able to resolve it?
Thanks


----------



## Katalee (Jul 12, 2017)

I never have but have heard of it happening. May want to contact DNR. They have restored the lost points.


----------



## 119bowhunter (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks...makes me feel better to hear that, I'll tell my buddy to have his dad call them


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 24, 2017)

I have, and they fixed it right on the phone. sometimes it may take 24hrs. to update


----------

